# Abandoned Mill



## Albert Kiebert (May 23, 2016)

Found this sawmill while visiting back home this past weekend. Looks to have been abandoned for a few years. Lots of thick sawdust on "floor". Could have been used to clear some land and process wood on site. Why they left all behind we'll never know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 23, 2016)

Those are great machines


----------



## Nature Man (May 23, 2016)

What a shame! I'm sure it was great in its time. Chuck


----------



## justallan (May 23, 2016)

I'd be hunting for the owner and dragging it home.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2016)

Way cool.


----------



## ClintW (May 23, 2016)

Finders keepers right?
Seriously though why would someone just abandoned it! And it looks like it has a lot of track


----------



## Graybeard (May 24, 2016)

I'll bet it has a good story to go with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2016)

An electric mill with hydraulics is my dream. If it had a gas or diesel engine sitting for that long I'd say be real careful with what you offer. But being electric even if you have to replace a lot of the bearings and hoses you could still come out rosey if you can pick it up right. You'd have to know the motor is okay though. 

It wouldn't take all that much to weld an axle underneath and a tongue on the front and throw a set of magnetic trailer lights on the back. The frame appears stout enough. Place the axle near the center and anchor the headrig between the axle and tongue at a place that will give you a couple of hundred pounds or so of tongue weight and drag that workhorse home.


----------



## gvwp (May 25, 2016)

Doesn't look like its really been too long since it was running. Sawdust will deteriorate fairly quickly so I wouldn't say its been over a few year since it was running.


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Maybe call the manufacturer and see if they keep records of sales, track them down that way. Tony


----------

